# Does anyone have a child with allergies to your GR???



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd probably take the kid in to the doctor... 

My niece and her dad both have asthma. Any change in the weather does cause problems for them. But so far they have been very careful about the dogs and the cats. But they do have animals. 

Something I heard somewhere is that with little kids - it is the best thing in the world for them to grow up with animals in the household (provided that they are clean animals). Unless they have severely compromised immune systems, they tend to do better with the constant exposure to animal dander or saliva. 

My sister had the same kind of incident happen last year with their new dog. She was ready to send the dog back or have my family permanetly keep him. It did turn out to be seasonal allergies though. The dog still sleeps in my niece's bedroom.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't have kids with allergies but my Mom has allergies that flare up only sometimes. Mom lives in Florida so she isn't around much but when she is here these are some of the things I do. First and most important for her is to wash her hands after petting the critters. If her hands go to her eyes before she washes her eyes get very itchy. Eye drops help her lots she uses over the counter eye drops for allergy eyes. This would be better for your son than taking a pill. Make sure you brush the puppy outside, also I would ask the petstore or even the vet what shampoo might be best to use. Also keep puppy out of the kids bedroom and vacuum lots with a vac that has a filter if you can. I hope someone else has some ideas to help you...good luck.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had my son allergy tested when he was about 6-7 because of his asthma. It ended up he was allergic to dust mites, which are just about everywhere. Maybe that's the cause for your son?

I am allergic to cats. I have 4 cats. Unless they sleep directly on my pillows in bed or I get their hair all over me when I am cutting their nails, I don't really have a reaction to them. But if I go away for a week or so and come home, I have to get used to their dander all over again. I get the itchy eyes and sneezing. I get that way around other people's cats, too.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Something to think about. The child may not be reacting to the dog. Whatever caused the reaction during this summer may be the culprit. It may be more as whatever is in the enviroment may be coming into the house on the dog. 

Pollen, seeds, mold spores etc may be getting caught up in the dogs fur.

If it is enviromental it could just be seasonal too.

I hope it is something that can easily be identified and easy to limit the exposure.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder... has the puppy had a bath since you've brought him home? Maybe it's possible that he has something that's causing the allergies stuck in his fur from where he was before?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Most people I know who are allergic to cats and dogs, are not allergic to their own. My mother is supposedly allergic to them, according to allergy testing, and hers don't bother her.

I had a friend growing up, and the only time she had a reaction to her cat was if her cat touched her face. She just had to be very careful.

I have also been told that children growing up with pets, have less of a chance of developing asthma too.


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a child with severe allergies (including a life threatening nut allergy) and asthma. She sees a pediatric allergist, who tested her for a whole big range of different allergens. She's allergic to three things: Nuts, Dust, Mold. The dust and mold stuff we manage with a daily allergy medicine. 

My best advice, if not done already, have your son allergy tested ASAP and BEFORE you give up your pup. When we tested my DD, we thought she had an allergy to strawberries, and we were totally wrong, it was her nut allergy (the strawberries were near some nuts). 

The allergist was our life-saver -- we are managing DD asthma and allergies so much better these days and she's a happier kid!

Even if your son is allergic to your dog, there may be medications available to help relieve the symptoms. This would allow you to keep your loved pup and keep him comfortable too!

Good luck!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

My grandson was diagnosed with asthma at a very early age. He was given medication and breathing treatment. I was a little distraught over the fact that it was a life long condition and I mentioned this to my chiropractor. He suggested that he may be able to help. I convinced my daughter to let me take him in. He was only 6 months old. Long story short, after only 3 sessions with the chiropractor, he no longer has any signs of asthma. (he is now 2 1/2 and hasn't had to see the chiropractor since then) I know that this won't work for everyone, but I always feel that it is worth mentioning. As far a the allergy, I am not a doctor but I have had experiences with the eye problem that you are mentioning and IMO, I don't think that it is an allergy to dogs. I ended up taking my daughter to an eye doctor for what you are describing. The diagnosis was that she got something in the eye that caused a reaction in that eye. In my daughters case, I was doing some drywall and had plaster dust in the room that I was working on. She got some on her hand and rubbed that eye. Eye got infected, splotchy, red. Eye doctor prescribed benedryl and eye drops. I spoke with my sister in law, who is a doctor, and she said that usually with an allergy you will see a more all over reaction, not just one eye. I hope this information helps and that your doctor is able to come to the same conclusion and you are able to keep Charlie. Good Luck.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I do not know whether the allergies are to your GR or something else. I had a thought though, do you make sure that your son washes his hands after he touches the dog - every time? Even if he isn't necessarily allergic, if he has fur on his hands and then touches his face/eyes, I imagine it would cause a flare-up... He could just be touching the puppy and then his face?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I have asthma and I'm allergic to cats, horses, and dogs...and have owned all those species! Cat dander and shavings (which horse stalls are bedded with) can set off my asthma in a nano-second. I'll start wheezing and my eyes get inflamed if I touch a cat and then my eyes. Muzzle of dogs, cats and horses will cause little red bumpies (hives, I guess) to appear on my skin...but they'll usually go away in a few minutes without me doing anything.

There's definitely ways to manage it. My parents ripped up the carpets in our house and put in hardwood to reduce the hair/dander stuck to things. I wasn't allowed to have the cats sleep in my room, either. For my asthma, I'm on a preventive inhaler twice a day (flovent) to reduce the chance of me needing my emergency inhaler (ventolin). If I go 3-5 days without my flovent inhaler, breathing walking upstairs starts to get difficult! It makes a HUGE difference.

I eventually got used to my own cats' dander/hair and the dogs and it stopped bothering me. Pretty soon I had the cats sleeping with me at nights, even on my pillow! They'd get bathed every month and brushed every day to try to reduce the shedding. For the hives, I washed my hands really well (and still do) after playing with Ranger or petting my horse before touching my face/eyes. That's HUGE for me. My tear ducts get blocked if I don't and it feels like a sinus infection...plus my eyes are pouring tears! Not attractive.

It's weird that just the other day I realized that I've never gotten hives from Ranger besides the first week I had him, yet I still get them from my brother's dog who I see every day. The hives only happen when the muzzle rubs against me or touches me...but Ranger usually sleeps with his nose on my neck and I've never had a problem with him.

I hope you find a way of making it work...check with the doctor when you can. Maybe hardwood floors, a consistent bathing routine for your pup (Ranger gets bathed every two weeks), good vaccuum, good filter, and always making sure your son washes his hands after petting/playing with puppy will help. Good luck!


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the information and encouragement! Keep it coming!  

I appreciate these forums so much!

His reactions like this can be in either eye. At first I thought maybe sunscreen...? But now he's having the issues even on days he does not get sunscreen. 

We absolutely will NOT get rid of Charlie unless it is an absolute medical necessity. He is the light of our lives!

We were just put on a walk, and my son was itching his head... A lot! And then I checked him, and his face was covered in red hives! This is something that is completely new. Rushed home, got him some Benadryl and called the Dr. Thank goodness, they were able to get him in at 9:00 tomorrow morning! I'm really hoping we get this all figured out very soon!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My daughter did that with Titus,when we,just got him!.
It turned out,that giving him a bath,once a week,made her feel better!.
It could be that he's allergic to the puppy hair.We knew that she was not allergic to the breed cos she grew up,with the breed but she was allergic to puppy dander.
Make sure that whenever he's done with the pup,to rinse his face,arms and hands.It will help and ask him,to not bury his face,in him.
A benadryl will,also,help.
PS: My neighbour has a golden and both her DH and son,are allergic to her.
To be able to keep her,they have to shave her.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Get complete allergy tests done on your son to rule out other possible allergens. Weekly bathing of your dog can really reduce the allergy reactions.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great advice here. I'm experiencing unusually bad allergies this year. The pollens and environmental allergies are just killing me right now. From other people with allergies, they agree that this has been a bad year. 

I'd bathe your puppy ASAP and get some Frontline Plus or equivalent product from your veterinarian. Fleas and puppy dander can flare up allergies, even for those that aren't allergic to dogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Great advice here. I'm experiencing unusually bad allergies this year. The pollens and environmental allergies are just killing me right now. From other people with allergies, they agree that this has been a bad year.
> 
> I'd bathe your puppy ASAP and get some Frontline Plus or equivalent product from your veterinarian. Fleas and puppy dander can flare up allergies, even for those that aren't allergic to dogs.


Ive been pretty miserable for three weeks now....its not the dogs,but what they carry in that kicks my butt!
Regular bathes and wiping the dogs down when they come inside, taking up the rugs have helped alot....I have not booted the dogs out of the bedroom - but beleive that is coming next. There are GRF members that have used different air purifiers with good success too.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LibertyMe, I can totally relate. I usually take Allegra every day but it just can't compete with what Mother Nature is dishing out! 

I was also thinking it might be wise for you to make your breeder aware of the situation. They might have inquiries regarding the litter and could have a tentative home for the puppy if it turns out he is the source of the allergies, and not the pollen he is tracking in, or his puppy dander.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My "animal" allergies are way different than my regular "allergies"...I just started getting seasonal allergies in the last 2 years. Seasonal allergies just make me all stuffy and I'll wake up at 2am to sneeze non-stop for about ten minutes. I welcome taking some old school chlortryplon at night since it stops me from getting the sneezie PLUS puts me to sleep ASAP.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2010)

MillysMom said:


> Get complete allergy tests done on your son to rule out other possible allergens. Weekly bathing of your dog can really reduce the allergy reactions.


I would agree with MillysMom on this. However there is a simple , albeit still a blood, test called Immunocap. If your child has Asthma or moderate symptoms it should be covered by most medical insurances. Often it could be the combined effects of multiple allergens that trigger the reaction and in some cases simply controlling those allergens we can, will prevent an outbreak from those that we can't. 
either way it will give you more information to consider while weighing your options. This test can be ordered from your PCP if they wish to do so. I know that the test is only available through a specific lab chain in our area so you may want to research it a bit first.
Hope it helps.
-Chris


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I have asthma and I'm allergic to cats, horses, and dogs...and have owned all those species! Cat dander and shavings (which horse stalls are bedded with) can set off my asthma in a nano-second. I'll start wheezing and my eyes get inflamed if I touch a cat and then my eyes. Muzzle of dogs, cats and horses will cause little red bumpies (hives, I guess) to appear on my skin...but they'll usually go away in a few minutes without me doing anything.
> 
> There's definitely ways to manage it. My parents ripped up the carpets in our house and put in hardwood to reduce the hair/dander stuck to things. I wasn't allowed to have the cats sleep in my room, either. For my asthma, I'm on a preventive inhaler twice a day (flovent) to reduce the chance of me needing my emergency inhaler (ventolin). If I go 3-5 days without my flovent inhaler, breathing walking upstairs starts to get difficult! It makes a HUGE difference.
> 
> ...


This is me to a TEE Ranger - so weird! Except for sleeping with cats which I'm still REALLY allergic to but probably because I no longer own one. But this is the same for me as well:



> My "animal" allergies are way different than my regular "allergies"...I just started getting seasonal allergies in the last 2 years. Seasonal allergies just make me all stuffy and I'll wake up at 2am to sneeze non-stop for about ten minutes. I welcome taking some old school chlortryplon at night since it stops me from getting the sneezie PLUS puts me to sleep ASAP.


One of my daughters (10 yo) is the same - was EXTREMELY allergic to her pet rabbit when we had it a couple of years ago - so much so that she couldn't even be in the same room as her after a while - it got worse instead of better so we had to find Miley (she named her after Hannah Montana at the time  a new home. She's great with Abby though and only has a few flare-ups in her eyes (sometimes just one as well) and sneezing once in a while - I'm not sure what sets it off but any allergy med helps fix it up in 15 minutes or so. I'm pretty much immuned to Abby by now but I do make sure to wash my hands after I pet/play with her a lot and if I put my hands in my eyes, I'm doomed. So my Advair puffer, Bausch & Lomb allergy eye drops and Chlor-Tripolon are my friends - I need them every morning but this is due to my dust/dust mites allergy.

I'm glad you're looking into his allergy issues and I hope you find a way to make things manageable...good luck! 

Cheers,


----------



## Golden9 (Jun 13, 2016)

Try the *Professional Formulas Animal Allersode Remedy* for allergies towards dogs, cats, horses, birds, etc. A retired medical doctor recommended it to us years ago and it really worked. 
I see it at PureFormulas .com and search for it by name, it is probably sold at several sites.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Not much help, but.. in the UK, you go to your local General Practitioner (Doctor) free of charge. (usually within 7 days, but within hours if urgent, or if it's a child) They asess you and order any allergy tests they think you need (free of charge). If they can find a specific allergy, they can target your treatment (we pay a small prescription fee) and if they can't they'll put you on a broad spectrum treatment and a watch and wait regimen with repeat appointments and testing - also free of charge. This is paid for from the National Insurance payment that every UK taxpayer contributes to. It's very cheap.
I appreciate it's very different if you're paying for healthcare up front or via insurance, but the principal of diagnosis should be the same, and as efficient as possible. Find out what the allergy is first.
It might not be the puppy, and if it is, there might be simple things you can do (hand washing etc) to make it easy to keep him. If your son is diagnosed with a serious, life threatening allergy to your puppy, then I think your options are very clear. The point is you won't know until you involve a doctor and alert team, and try to understand the science behind what's going on. Good luck. I hope you can keep the pup.


----------

